# Smoked Malt (wyermann)



## Snow (30/8/10)

I just brewed a rauchbier using 74% wyermann smoked malt. The result wasn't as smokey as I'd hoped. I realised I had stored this grain for around 16 months in a sealed container, but it got me wondering if this malt can lose its "smokiness" over time. 

Does anyone know if this malt does in fact fade in flavour over time?

Cheers -Snow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/8/10)

Snow said:


> I just brewed a rauchbier using 74% wyermann smoked malt. The result wasn't as smokey as I'd hoped. I realised I had stored this grain for around 16 months in a sealed container, but it got me wondering if this malt can lose its "smokiness" over time.
> 
> Does anyone know if this malt does in fact fade in flavour over time?
> 
> Cheers -Snow.




Just my experience, yes. My last smoked grain (also weyermann) was similiar aged but barely smelt of smoke when I used it a few months ago. It clearly had less smoky aroma in the final product and the smoky taste of the beer was noticable but not dominant as expected. Twelve months ago the same recipe (and same batch of grain) qualified for the Nationals as a rauchbier, so I'm guessing that it does lose oomph over time.


----------



## Snow (30/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just my experience, yes. My last smoked grain (also weyermann) was similiar aged but barely smelt of smoke when I used it a few months ago. It clearly had less smoky aroma in the final product and the smoky taste of the beer was noticable but not dominant as expected. Twelve months ago the same recipe (and same batch of grain) qualified for the Nationals as a rauchbier, so I'm guessing that it does lose oomph over time.



Ahh thanks - I suspected as much. Next time I will get my smoked malt the week before I use it!

Now... where can I get a bottle of liquid smoke?....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (30/8/10)

Snow said:


> Now... where can I get a bottle of liquid smoke?....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Most supermarkets. 

The whole liquid smoke production thins is pretty interesting. It's apparently real, liquefied smoke, not some chemical substitute. is an interesting video on its production.


----------



## Jazman (30/8/10)

if you can get the best maltz rauch(hoephners) that would be good that was awesome smoked malt !!!!


----------

